# More of my OPEFE fishies



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll be adding some more tomorrow.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

More more please. Those are beautiful.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll get some of my S. brandtii tomorrow (2 of them) and my only S. rhombeus (1 footer). I've been trying to take a photo of my S. sanchezi group, but they don't pose well. I had to take this one out for a quick photo shoot.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam frank your fish look amazing


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just for HOLLYWOOD.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

That sanchezi group is fantastic
Hows the aggresion Frank?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Amazed you have a Sanchezi group Frank, looks great.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Bit up fins what else.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Tommorrow, I'll take photos of my Pygo tank. There are over 10 in. fish in there.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

beautiful fish i agree keep the pics commin


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet fish frank


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn...that Shoal of Sanchezi's is impressive. I have never seen a shoal of them. So I'm impressed, great job


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Just for HOLLYWOOD.
> [snapback]879730[/snapback]​










holy crap those sanchezi look great 
but that gravel


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

fruity pebbel gravel


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Leave my gravel alone.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Leave my gravel alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










never 
it look like you poured fruity pebbles cereal in the tank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I suppose watching out for you in my fruity gravel would be a prudient thing to do eh?







I'll take more photos tonight of the Pygo's. Gotta get ready to watch SuperBowl.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice fish


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

How large is the tank your S. Sanchezi are in?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

how many gallons is the sanchezi shoal in? Would u recommend another member to do the same?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are in what is used to be called a 20g long show tank. Its long and wide. perfect for putting groups of fish like that. Would I recommend this type of grouping of Serrasalmus sanchezi? No. The bites are obvious. You might be able to do it in a larger tank if you had sufficient hiding areas. However, in having knowledge of this species as adult, it is a solitary species, actually more of what I fondly call, a wolf in sheeps clothing because of its habit of being around P. nattereri for free meals.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Those are some nice P's you got their.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Amazing collection.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow surprised on the Sanchezi's shoal


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted Today, 02:18 AM
> Wow surprised on the Sanchezi's shoal
> Davo Posted Today, 12:29 AM
> Amazing collection.


Here is some history on the S. sanchezi. They were owned by a PFURY member who raised them at 1". He originally had 20 of them and they ate each other up to just 10. They were nasty and just bit the hell out of each other. He kept them in a 90g (if I recall correctly) bare tank and nothing to allow territory staking. Those 9 as you can see are pretty bit up. The 10th S. sanchezi is in a tank of its own because it was the most aggressive. I may have to separate another one because I note that it is chasing and trying to bite fins. The previous owner thought with age and maturity, these guys would group together and that they would calm down. Unfortunately, it (so far) doesn't appear that way. Only a couple of them (the large ones) lack any real significant bit fins. So perhaps as they age, there might be some truth in what he was hoping. I'm not so sure because they are strictly solitary in their native waters.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow , the sanchezi Group Looks like they just want to kill something ...very Evil


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great stuff Frank.

:cough: pics of rhom :cough:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Foot Long in a 55g circular temp holding tub.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

holy crap that is awsome


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Another P. cariba head view and S. sanchezi.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You have too many fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how much do you want for that cariba frank?










very nice additions


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygo group and P. piraya's (2 of them)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Haven't been able to photo the 2 S. brandtii. So will try later tonight.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Monster pygos ......Nice what size tank frank ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those are in a 125g. Majority are over 10 inches TL.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking p's frank.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pics frank. Do you have space to separate all those sanchezi if (probably when) they become too aggressive to stay together? That pic of the sanchezi's is pretty awesome though.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The rhom is sweet Frank.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that s. sanchezi tank is rad. but i'm very tempted to take a bag of tahitian moonsand and dump it into all of your tanks >:|


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> hyphen Posted Today, 02:57 AM
> that s. sanchezi tank is rad. but i'm very tempted to take a bag of tahitian moonsand and dump it into all of your tanks >:|


Ok, ok, I pulled out all of the gravel and allowed some of the silica sand to remain. Just enough so that it is barely there. Its also out of my 125g tank too. I now have a flower garden that is highly decorated.








More photos:

S. rhombeus and those illusive S. brandtii. That's the best I can get on their photo shoot:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > hyphen Posted Today, 02:57 AM
> > that s. sanchezi tank is rad. but i'm very tempted to take a bag of tahitian moonsand and dump it into all of your tanks >:|
> 
> 
> ...










yeah we finally broke you

and how many pygo's in that 125g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

How many pygos? Probably 10-12 never counted them. I keep adding from time to time and giving away to local kids. I'd better qualify that; the small pygos. I keep the bigger ones including the 3 ternetzi's.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

More photos of the S. sanchezi. These are focused on the scutes, coloration and body shape.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There is a PFURY member that asked me in P-ID about head shape and variation.
This link has some preserved examples of the ontogeny changes.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Godzilla the S. rhombeus has been moved into a larger temp TUB (55g) makes the fish look small.









S. geryi again.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Beautiful Geryi.


----------

